# United States  -vs-  California  Court Documents...... Jerry and Xavier are Clowns !



## nononono (Mar 7, 2018)

https://htv-prod-media.s3.amazonaws.com/files/ca-lawsuit-1520389178.pdf


*Both of these Criminal Politicians need to be " Perp " walked to send a message !*

*I can guarantee that you would see Millions of people out in the streets celebrating that something was finally done to stop this insanity of the " Inmates Running The Asylum "....  *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 7, 2018)

States Rights.


----------



## nononono (Mar 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> States Rights.



*You need to read knucklehead, Federal " Trumps " State.....*

*Just ask the OLD Governor of Arizona...Jan Brewer.*
*She was right in what she wanted done, but Barry got on a plane and *
*attempted to set her straight.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 7, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You need to read knucklehead, Federal " Trumps " State.....*
> 
> *Just ask the OLD Governor of Arizona...Jan Brewer.*
> *She was right in what she wanted done, but Barry got on a plane and *
> *attempted to set her straight.....*


What happened to your pleas for State's Rights from a couple years ago?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> States Rights.


Yes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

*The Phil Robertson Plan for Extreme Vetting*
55
Email
Google+
Twitter






CRTV
by CRTV (Sponsored)8 Mar 2018355

8 Mar, 2018 7 Mar, 2018
*The following post is sponsored by CRTV.*


I love visitors. But I’ve got a sign on my property that says one thing loud and clear: No Thru Traffic.

You see, _I _decide who comes and goes. _I _hold the key to the gate. It’s _my_ wall. _My_ barrier.

Open borders? No way. Not on my property and not in my country. Like President Trump says, we need a wall.

Want to get past my gate? You’d better believe I’m vetting you. We need to know who you are, where you came from, and what you’re doing here. If you’re out to destroy our safety, our property, or our freedom, you need to turn tail and hotfoot it out of here before you see me and the business end of my AR.


Look, I love people from all over the world. But that’s what it’s come to in America. There are people who don’t love God and don’t love me.

I can’t say those things on cable TV – the liberal advertisers don’t like guns, and they sure don’t like God. But on *In the Woods with Phil on CRTV*, I lay it all down. Here’s a peek:


The human race is just too wicked for me to leave my gate wide open. Hey, there are a lot of left-wingers running around.

But those coastal elites build big walls around their guarded estates. (I’m looking at you, Barack Obama and Mark Zuckerberg.) And then they have the gall to treat our southern border like they treat scientific facts. “Phil, you know gender doesn’t really exist. Men can be pregnant. Women can have beards. Bert is now Bertha, and you’d better accept it.”


Well I don’t.

Facts are facts. Men are men. Women are women. And the borders of the United States of America are not a suggestion. We should know who’s coming and going at all times. And only I get to determine who comes through my gate.

Telling the truth is how I roll on *In the Woods with Phil*. I hope you’ll join me In the Woods.


----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2018)

*




*

*Adam Schiff at a recent presser trying to explain why *
*what isn't there is really there....*
*Really !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2018)

Is California Governor Jerry Brown Mentally Ill?
LLOYD MARCUS
Governor Brown signed a new law making California a sanctuary state, doubling down on his bizarre quest to undermine American citizens. In essence, Brown gave federal law, President Trump, and legal California residents his middle finger. Numerous California families have suffered devastating losses of family members killed by illegals with long felony records who have been deported several times and welcomed back with open arms by Brown. One mom whose son was killed by an illegal with two DUIs and two felonies said Brown should be arrested for treason. Isn't it reasonable to question Brown's sanity?

Liberal governing has transformed beautiful California into the poverty capital of America with the worst quality of life. Crazy taxes, crazy high cost of living, and crazy overreaching regulations have crushed the middle class, forcing the middle class to exit the Sunshine State. All that is left in California are illegals feeding at the breast of the state, rapidly growing massive homeless tent cities, and the mega-rich. Would a sane governor take pride in causing this to happen to his state?

Headline: "San Francisco Is A Literal [s-]hole, Public Defecation Map Reveals." Can you imagine homeless people pooping on the streets being so pervasive that an interactive map was created to help citizens avoid the piles of poop? Human feces carries infectious diseases. What kind of irrational logic deems posing such health risks to constituents an act of compassion? Is Governor Brown crazy?

Insanely, three fourths of California's taxpayer dollars – more than $30 billion – is spent on illegal aliens. Meanwhile, despite the highest taxes in the nation, California is $1.3 trillion in debt – unemployment is at a staggering 11%. California's wacko giveaways to illegals include in-state tuition, amounting to $25 million of financial aid. Nearly a million illegals have California driver's licenses. L.A. County has 144% more registered voters than there are residents of legal voting age. Clearly, illegals are illegally voting.

Get this, folks: Americans are spending almost a billion dollars a year on auto insurance for illegals. Brown is gifting illegals billions in welfare and housing while his constituents cannot find a place to live.

Ten years ago, a buddy of mine excitedly moved his family from Maryland to California to accept the highest-paying job of his career. Despite his lucrative salary, he was forced to move back east due to the outrageously high cost of living. My buddy said if he were an illegal, practically everything would be free. His story inspired me to write and record a Beach Boys-style song titled "Can't Afford the Sunshine."


----------

